# SATA Converter Problem!



## vashichino7 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys new to the thread and i need some help please. Im using a asus pk5 motherboard where it has one ide input and 6 sata inputs. Im using 3 hard-disks with sata, two which are sata and one which was ide but i used a converter. I was using two rom drives, DVD ROM and DVDRW rom with a 3 connector ide; however, i needed to put my CDRW rom back in but i have no other place to put it with Ide, so i purchased a SATA converter for the CDRW (rxd-628). When i put the sata connection to the motherboard, my computer turns on but doesnt proceed from the first screen.


btw: i have 3 HD's on SATA and 3 more open slots... and the two cdroms are with ide.

what are my options


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi vashichino7 and welcome to TSF :wave:

You will have to replace the IDE drive with a new SATA upgrade as I do not believe there is a convertor from IDE to SATA (yet..). Anyways, the only option is to replace the drive:frown:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Another option you might consider would be to purchase an IDE controller card to put in a pci slot. That would give you what you want if I understand what you are trying to do. Usually (haven't looked in a long time), the promise cards are excellent and should be around $20 to $30 or so. There are other good cards for that, but I usually stick with the promise cards.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

techpro5238 said:


> Hi vashichino7 and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> You will have to replace the IDE drive with a new SATA upgrade as I do not believe there is a convertor from IDE to SATA (yet..). Anyways, the only option is to replace the drive:frown:


Depends on what kind of convertor you mean. I seen one at a local computer store that is for one drive only. They also had one to convert SATA to IDE. There were even converters for the molex power connectors. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive never seen that one before, guess it hasn't shipped to NY yet (crys to himself) lol. Thanks Grim :smile:


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I think it's more like an 'adapter'.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.computervideogear.com/sata/serial-ata-ide-converter.htm




I personally would rather go with the controller card / but thats just me


----------



## vashichino7 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey thats the exact card i have on the rom drive, just doesnt work dono why ;\


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will most likely need to activate the sata controller which runs that sata plug on your motherboard and check to be sure its "enabled" in the bios


read your motherboard manual / they usually state which sata plugs are governed by which sata controller >>>>> you may have to install a driver to activate your extra sata controller ????


----------

